# Pregnant and having odd right sided pain



## 4lilbits (Aug 8, 2012)

I am reposting this - i posted under "adominal Pain" before seeing a Women's Healthy ForumHello,I am new here. I feel like i cannot get answers anywhere so I thought maybe I would ask all of you. The only way i can describe what i am feeling is that i have a right sided "stitch". it appears to be where my ascending colon is. i have had this ON and OFF for at least 2 months. i believe that when i first started getting these stitches, it was on my left side, but more recently it has always been on my right. i initially thought it was gas when it was on the left side and by morning it seemed to have passed. now i get it on the right side and sometimes it will last for days. the most i have ever had it is 5 days and the feeling is intermittent, mostly when i bend over, sometimes when i take a deep breath and i can feel it if i press on that area too. i have bowel movements every day - they are not hard and usually formed, sometimes loose. when i bend over, i feel it more or crunch on that side. sometimes, when i take a deep breath i can feel it. i have no nausea or vomiting or diarrhea. i went to the ER a few weeks ago because we were leaving on vacation the next day and wanted to rule out appendicitis (which i knew it wasn't because the pain is nowhere near what it would be for that). they ruled it out and had no idea what it was, nor did they ever do anything to check it out. they told me to drink more water and eat more fiber. i am currently 13 weeks pregnant so i am sure would prohibit certain kinds of testing. what i want to know is if my symptoms sound like it is related to colon. my midwife thinks it is digestion related and didn't do anything about it. i called my doctor and she is taking her sweet old time (2 days) to get back to me. it is so hard to explain. when i sleep, i don't feel it, its more when i change positions. oh and i do recall right before this all began (when i first found out i was pregnant), i was so bloated! i looked like i was 4 months pregnant even though i was only 7 weeks (i am a skinny person). Many years ago, i was tested for allergies and it came back i was allergic to milk, eggs, gluten. i still eat all of these foods because they don't seem to bother me. another random piece of information: i was put on vaginal suppositories of progesterone from the very beginning of pregnancy. i was on a very high dose and it has been known to cause the gut to slow down. i was super bloated after taking for a week and it got better when i cut the dose in half. i had to go back up to the original dose a few days later and have been on that same dose ever since.like i said, i am still waiting on my OB to call me back with her thoughts/ideas. just wondering if any of this sounds familiar or if this is totally unrelated to my colon. i am going to get this checked out, but honestly i don't necessarily trust the doctors to figure this out. i would appreciate any ideas/advice you might have. i have searched all over the internet to find something somewhat related to what i am feeling and coming up empty handed. it is so hard to explain. i would truly appreciate any advice, support suggestions, thoughts. i am a paranoid person by nature and it doesn't help that I used to be a NICU nurse. To top it all off, I lost my baby at 39 weeks 6 months ago and almost died delivering her. I have been through so much and would just like to not have to worry for one day. thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Your concern is very understandable. And you have my sincere sympathies on the passing of your first baby.But do try NOT to worry as that isn't healthy for you OR the baby.Wait for your Dr of course but if it helps.. many of us have this "stitch" type sensation and it could be in the transverse, ascending or descending colon areas....Let us know what the Dr says and how you are doing! Hang in there hon.


----------

